# LA Mayor Eric Garcetti Might Want To Reconsider Naming Rodeo Road - Obama Blvd !



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

*The Mayor might want to hold off on his " Butt kissing " with the naming of *
*Rodeo Road to Obama Blvd this Friday April 26, 2019.......*


----------

